#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Roorkee 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Branches, Placements, Facilities, Rank, Fees

## Siddharth upmanyu

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is siddharth from IIT Roorkee and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
Lets start our discussions regarding IIT Roorkee cutoffs, rank, placements, hostel, fees, seats, etc here.....

*About IIT Roorkee :*

Indian Institute of Technology - Roorkee is among the foremost of institutes of national importance in higher technological education and in engineering, basic and applied research. Since its establishment, the Institute has played a vital role in providing the technical manpower and know-how to the country and in pursuit of research. The Institute ranks amongst the best technological institutions in the world and has contributed to all sectors of technological development. It has also been considered a trend-setter in the area of education and research in the field of science, technology, and engineering.The Institute has completed 150th year of its existence in October 1996. On September 21, 2001, an Ordinance issued by the Government of India declared it as the nation's seventh Indian Institute of Technology. The Ordinance is now converted into an Act by the Parliament to make IIT, Roorkee as an "Institution of National Importance".The Institute offers Bachelor's Degree courses in 10 disciplines of Engineering and Architecture and Postgraduate's Degree in 55 disciplines of Engineering, Applied Science, Architecture and planning. The Institute has facility for doctoral work in all Departments and Research Centres.
 The Institute admits students to B.Tech. and B.Arch. courses through the Joint Entrance Examination (JEE) conducted at various centres all over India.*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:** The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.

*Ranking:* We have been ranked at 5th among all the IITs. Now that is quality!!!!

*Fee:* *Tution Fee*: INR 39920/- | *Mess** charges:* INR 7500

*Branches & intakes:

*1. Aerospace Engineering
2. Chemical Engineering
3. Civil Engineering
4. Computer Science & Engineering Department
5. Electrical Engineering
6 .Mechanical Engineering
7 .Metallurgical Engineering & Materials Science
8. Physics

*Cut Offs:*Opening Rank: AIR  40 | Closing Rank: AIR  8753

*Placements:* Figures & data for 2011-2012 batch.


*Under Graduate
*
*Post Graduate*

*Total number of Students (Class Size)
*
524
528

*Total number of boys in class*
499
465

*Total number of girls in class*
63
25






*Total Numbers*

*Total number of recruiters participated
*
152

*Total recruiters who have recruited actually*
156

*Total number of offers offered*
892

*Total number of offers accepted*
Not Available

*Total number of students placed overseas*
7





*Salary Ranges
*
*Salary Per Annum in Lacs*
*Salary Per Annum in Lacs*


UG
PG

*Highest Indian Salary*
20
20

*Average Indian Salary*
6.87
5.59

*Median Indian Salary*
6
5.42

*Lowest Indian Salary*
3
3




*Campus Facilities:*
Hangout placesBanksPost OfficeInstitute Child care CenterRailway Reservation CounterInstitute HospitalPlaces Of WorshipHindi KakshSecurityInstitute*Hostel Facilities:*
Fokki! That is how we define our dwelling places on the sprawling IIT campus. These bhawans are our legacy and they remind of us the glory this institute has had and of the renaissance it has witnessed.Our homes away from home are as modern as they can be. More importantly, though have spawned the cultures that make the campus an unforgettable experience. It's here that  midnight cricket tournaments, early morning bakar sessions, community computer warfare and so many other things find expression.Each hostel has a state of art Cyber Cafe, managed by students. All hostels are now fully Wifi connected, meaning that the Internet permeates the space we live in. And who could imagine life without midnight snacks at the Bhawan Canteens, especially after an intense bakar or gaming session? And all this, in peaceful, clean, aesthetic environs, the likes of which very few places in the world can boast.*Ten Boys' Hostels,*
Azad BhawanCautley BhawanGanga BhawanGovind BhawanJawahar BhawanRadhakrishnan BhawanRajendra BhawanRajiv BhawanRavindra BhawanMalviya Bhawan*Three Girls' Hostels*
Sarojini BhawanKasturba BhawanIndra Bhawan*6 Married Hostels*
 G.P.HostelM.R.ChopraAzad WinghD.S.BarrackA.N.Khosla HouseK.I.H.A year-wise hostel system, which once existed on the campus, has recently given way to a mixed hostel system where students of all years and branches of study reside together in perfect harmony. So much for thought and sentiments. Look for yourselves, and find out how our Bhawans draw you into their unique culture...


*Address*: Indian Institute of Technology *Roorkee*, NH 58, Roorkee, Uttaranchal


*Time For Queries**....*





  Similar Threads: IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Roorkee 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Surathkal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Rourkela 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Calicut 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## astatine.

I would like to know about Applied Mathematics, how is the subject? Placements? etc?

----------


## ankitjotwani

what is better electrical in roorkee or aerospace/chemical in kanpur or chemical in delhi...??..actually my coaching faculty suggest that it is better to stick with core branches if u are getting one...but i somehow dont want to leave aerospace....

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> I would like to know about Applied Mathematics, how is the subject? Placements? etc?


 Applied mathematics is really gud subject and it's very gud if u take admission in IITR for this.................... As always placements are really gud in IITR........... could u please tel me what is your in iit-jee???

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> what is better electrical in roorkee or aerospace/chemical in kanpur or chemical in delhi...??..actually my coaching faculty suggest that it is better to stick with core branches if u are getting one...but i somehow dont want to leave aerospace....


hi,
    electrical or aerospace both are very good branches and u can take any of them don't go for chemical because it's doesn't have any scope............. and if u want to go for aerospace so go for it don't think much because electrical also have scope as same as aerospace ok..............
could u plz tel me what is your rank in iit-jee??/

----------


## plash

my rank in jee is 1660.
which would be better to opt.? aerospace in IIT K or electrical in IIT R..

----------


## ChakradharBalu

Hi,


Could anyone let me know the information about the new IIT's? I have got 2255 rank in IITJEE.
According to the last year opening and closing ranks, I could expect a seat in IIT kharagpur/IIT Madras (Civil/AeroSpace) and core groups(EEE/MECH) at new IIT hyd.
Could anyone please suggest me about the job prospects (Civil/AeroSpace) engineering and about the new IIT's. 

Please let me know the packages for each branch in IIT's


Thanks & Regards,
Chakradhar.

----------


## Shruti kakkad

> my rank in jee is 1660.
> which would be better to opt.? aerospace in IIT K or electrical in IIT R..


 according to me u should go for electrical in IIT R............. in which branch u r interested????

----------


## p4u72001

igot 4155 rank in iitjee 2012 and got matellurgy and matarial btac roorkee please suggest me my aieee rank 1922 should i go roorkeeor join nit

----------

